# Bad Boy - Spindle - Pulley



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

My dad bought a used Bad Boy zero turn mower before he died.

I'm guessing this thing is about 5 to 8 years old.
His idea of maintenance was to stare at it when the day labor guy drove by mowing.

I have changed the oil twice this past year and sharpened the blades.
Put goop in the rear tire so it would quit going flat.

This past week, I put it in the shop to have it thoroughly checked out.
They said it needs new spindles and pulleys and I quote 'the deck has problems'.

I'm a novice to these mowers. But $500 in parts alone seemed a bit high.

I asked for an itemized list of things needed and told them do not fix the deck, I'd work on that.

I'll post the itemized list when I get it, but it sure seems steep just for parts. Or maybe they just don't want to do the work or only use OEM, whatever just seems high given that doesn't include labor.

I get that a pulley would be holding deck belts in place, but what is a spindle?
Is replacing spindle(s)? and pulleys hard to do?

JW


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm thinking that the spindles that they are talking about are the "Shafts" that the blades are mounted on. All spindles will have pulleys, but not all pulleys will have spindles. Check this out, it may help in identifying parts and has the prices as well. Not sure how up to date the prices are!?! 
https://www.badboymowerparts.com/54-Deck-740/


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

thanks so much for the link.
I am amazed that the badboy folks have to much available for parts
whereas the Mahindra folks act like you need an act of Congress to know the parts.

JW


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Some can be rebuilt.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

I have a Bad Boy 60" and it's top shelf in my book!









Made in Arkansas by *Americans* and built like a tank! Parts are going to be a little higher than most, but readily available at quite a few dealers. If the cost wouldn't be too hard on you, would rebuild what you have. JMHO. PJ


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

I trailered the bad boy back to the estate today.

Trailered my husbands Gravely home today.

While I was gone, after 4 days, finally got a repair person to show up and repair the electronics for the internet. So I have access again.

JW


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The hardest part about changing spindles is getting the blades off after they've run a few years. First shot is a socket on a 1/2" impact gun. Second shot is a socket, on a breaker bar, 5' cheater pipe, and a 6x6 block of wood to jam the blade against the deck. Bad Boy spindles are heavy duty commercial grade, so they're pricey. The 5 5/8" tall spindle runs about $42 dealer wholesale. The 7 5/8" spindles run $65 wholesale. Bad Boy is also proud of their pulleys, they run $14 wholesale. The BEARINGS are what usually fails. Bad Boys use two 037-6024-00 bearings ($9 wholesale) per spindle. It's .984" ID x 2.44" OD x .669" thick with metal seals. You can usually find these on eBay for around $3 each. If you got the TTP (Tools, Time, Patience) all of the spindle bearings can be replaced for under $20. Depending on frozen fasteners, time to say the bad words Grandma wouldn't want to hear, and the first aid on bloody knuckles it could take you 3-4 hours if it's the first time you've ever done the job


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm adding your kindly provided details into the owner's manual.

Thanks !

JW


----------



## TcLewis (8 mo ago)

Bob Driver said:


> The hardest part about changing spindles is getting the blades off after they've run a few years. First shot is a socket on a 1/2" impact gun. Second shot is a socket, on a breaker bar, 5' cheater pipe, and a 6x6 block of wood to jam the blade against the deck. Bad Boy spindles are heavy duty commercial grade, so they're pricey. The 5 5/8" tall spindle runs about $42 dealer wholesale. The 7 5/8" spindles run $65 wholesale. Bad Boy is also proud of their pulleys, they run $14 wholesale. The BEARINGS are what usually fails. Bad Boys use two 037-6024-00 bearings ($9 wholesale) per spindle. It's .984" ID x 2.44" OD x .669" thick with metal seals. You can usually find these on eBay for around $3 each. If you got the TTP (Tools, Time, Patience) the bearings can be replaced for under $20. Depending on frozen fasteners, time to say the bad words Grandma wouldn't want to hear, and the first aid on bloody knuckles it could take you 3-4 hours if it's the first time you've ever done the job


The problem is the blade bolt is grade 8 and the washer is grade 5 and in mowing the grade 8 bites into the washer. I bought grade 8 washers and greased the bolts and they zip right off with my impact gun.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

TcLewis said:


> The problem is the blade bolt is grade 8 and the washer is grade 5 and in mowing the grade 8 bites into the washer. I bought grade 8 washers and greased the bolts and they zip right off with my impact gun.


Welcome to the forum. A good tip, but this particular post is a bit old. Hop over to the "Introductions " section and say hello to everyone.


----------



## TractorErnie (Nov 9, 2020)

I just bought a bad boy rogue mower, I love it so far, but it sure is a heavy one!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

TcLewis said:


> The problem is the blade bolt is grade 8 and the washer is grade 5 and in mowing the grade 8 bites into the washer. I bought grade 8 washers and greased the bolts and they zip right off with my impact gun.


 OK.... Is that on a 20 year old, 3000 hour, commercial mower? What about when it's just a plain 5/8" center hole, and not a "star" on the blade, and the spindle just wants to rotate?


----------

